# Training of the Lina



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She is darling! What a great job you are doing with her!
Thanks for sharing, keep up that good work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lina is precious and so smart already  Thanks for sharing the videos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, she's darling and a very smart little girl. 

Great job!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She's doing wonderfully! I'm very impressed


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lina is such a sweetheart! Doing extremely well with the training. Loved the videos!


----------



## Asthenia (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks all of u  i am trying to do my best. next trick is : shame. i am on it


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl, and you're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm impressed 
Nice editing on the video too


----------



## Asthenia (Oct 7, 2013)

thank you all 

i am still trying to teach "shame on you" trick but i didnt get any result  i am doing something wrong. i am on it .


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Watching your videos was so fun. Smart baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Asthenia (Oct 7, 2013)

thank you so much. i am almost teach shame on you i'll share a new movie soon


----------

